# UTS or La Trobe?



## rohit53 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello, i am looking for a masters degree in computer science and have admits from both these univs, but am not able to decide on which univ is better. 

I would really appreciate your help if you anyone can suggest me which univ i should choose. Please mention the reason you are suggesting the univ as well! Thanks.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

UTS is one of top universities when it comes to technology. While La Trobe is good as well, UTS consistently comes higher in rankings both nationally and internationally. I would personally go for UTS unless La Trobe is a lot cheaper


----------



## rohit53 (Oct 22, 2012)

Both Universities have approximately same fees!


----------



## cooldeep (Jan 3, 2013)

Cud anyone of u lemme know job opportunities after completing the MIS course???


----------



## cooldeep (Jan 3, 2013)

Cud anyone of u lemme know job opportunities after completing the MIS course???


----------



## Poppy25 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would go to UTS as it is in Sydney


----------

